# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiokouluun?

## Tulkku

Moikka!

Olen haaveillut veturinkuljettajan ammatista pienestä asti mutta pääsyvaatimukset ja tiukka seula muunmoassa koulutuksessa ei päästä sinne saakka. Minkälainen mahdollisuus raitiovaununkuljettajaksi pääsyyn on minulla? Onko tiukat kriteerit ja valintaprosessi? Esimerkiksi vaateena tekninen ammattikoulu, kielitaito erinomainen jne.

Mitä muuta pidätte työstä? Onko mukavaa, riittääkö palkka?

Kertokaa 

Terveisin Tulkku

----------


## 339-DF

Raitiovaununkuljettajista (hyvistä) on pulaa. Pääsyvaatimuksena B-ajokortti, oikea henki ja 21 vuoden ikäraja. Uusi kurssi on käynnistymässä, kannattaa kysellä HKL:ltä, Eija Tuomonen, 472 3261. ja tutustua seuraavaan linkkiin: http://www.hkl.fi/ratikka/su/kurssit.html

----------


## Tulkku

Hei

Kiitos 339 df
Lueskelinkin jo jonkin verran helsingin kaupungin sivuilta. Mietin vain, onkohan hakijoita esimerkiksi 500 joista valitaan 12 ?

Kuinka paljon kuljettajilla on viikonlopputyötä? Silloin ainakin toisaalta olisi mukavaa ajaa kun on kaikenlaista tapahtumaa.

T:Tulkku

edit: Kirjoitin tf  :Embarassed:

----------


## 339-DF

Hakijamääristä en osaa sanoa, en myöskään viikonlopputöiden määrästä kun en itse ole kuljettaja. Sen tiedän, että pidempään talossa olleilla on enemmän mahdollisuuksia esittää toiveita vapaiden/lomien ja ajettavien vuorojen ja linojenkin suhteen.

Ehkä foorumia seuraavat kuljettajat osaavat kertoa enemmän?

----------


## Tulkku

Hei

Tein kuljettajatestin. Sain aika hyvän tuloksen vasta-alkajaksi. Sitten tein huvikseni niin että vastasin kaikkiin vääriin ja siitä sanottiin että onneksi olkoon, minulla on loistavat taidot ja raitioliikenne kaipaa kaltaisiani osaajia.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

T:Tulkku

Minkälaisiia työvuoroja on? Eihän nuo yöllä kulje? Entä iltapalkka? Eikö siihen tule jokin lisä jostakin kellonajasta asti?

T:Tulkku

----------


## ultrix

Jos ratikkakuskeista on pulaa, ei hakijamääräkään voi mikään mahdoton olla -- ellei sisäänpääsyvaatimukset ole niin mahdottomia, että niiden takia heistä on pulaa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## rsv

Tulkku, parhaat vastaukset kuljettajilta toivottavista ominaisuuksista saanet rekrytoivilta tahoilta eli täällä jo aiemmin mainitulta Eija Tuomoselta tai liikennealan ammattioppilaitoksesta. 

Jotain työajoista: raitiovaununkuljettajan työ on epäsäännöllistä kaksivuorotyötä. Työajat voivat vaihdella n. 05.10-2.30 välisinä kellonaikoina; työpäivät ovat 7 - ehdottomassa maksimissaan (ylitöitä tehden 13) tuntia. Mahdollisten ylitöiden lisäksi ilta, yö- ja viikonloppulisät maksetaan työehtosopimusten mukaan. 

Raitiovaununkuljettaja tarvitsee oman kokemukseni mukaan pitkän pinnan ja hyvän liikennesilmän, koska töitä tehdään kirjaimellisesti tien päällä ja asiakaskunta on ajoittain epämääräistä, siis hankalaa. Huumorintajustakin voi toisinaan olla hyötyä.

----------


## Tulkku

> Mahdollisten ylitöiden lisäksi ilta, yö- ja viikonloppulisät maksetaan työehtosopimusten mukaan.


Mitähän ne lisät ovat? Milloin jo maksetaan yö tai ilta? Montako senttiä illassa?

T:Tulkku

----------


## risukasa

Onko 21 vuoden ikäraja lakisääteinen vai HKL:n oma käytäntö? Ts. voiko siitä neuvotella?

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

Ensimmäiseksi oikaisen sen verran, että Raitiokoulua ei ole olemassa. Raitiovaununkuljettajakursseja HKL järjestää useamman kerran vuodessa aina kuljettajatarpeen mukaan. Ikäraja on todellakin 21v, jonka luulen olevan ihan lakisääteinen näissä ammattikuljettajan hommissa, ainakin toistaiseksi. Kurssi kestää n. 2kk, jonka aikana on teoriaa sekä käytännön harjoittelua ajo-opettajan kanssa. Vanhemman kuljettajan kanssa tuore kuljettaja on viikon verran linjalla.

Uusi kuljettaja saa varautua siihen, että saa kaikkein kurjimmat ajosarjat: kaksiosaiset päivät, vähän pyhätöitä, aamu- ja iltavuoro ovat usein päivävuoroja, jolloin selkeitä eroja työajoissa ei liiemmälti ole.

Olen aina sanonut, että raitiovaununkuljettaja on ihan oma rotunsa. Hurttia huumoria pitää löytyä, samoin pitkää pinnaa ja hyvää liikennesilmää. Liikennesäännöt, myös raitiovaunua koskevat poikkeussäännöt, on syytä tuntea. Erilaisten, myös hankalien, ihmisten kanssa pitää tulla toimeen. Hyvä kielitaito on plussaa, mutta kielilisän saa vain ruotsista. Kaupunkituntemus on myös eduksi, samoin linjojen tuntemus.

Toiset eivät viihdy tässäkään työssä kauan, mutta sitten on kaltaisiani, jotka vapaa-ajallaan tavaavat Tieliikennekirjaa ihan harrastuksen vuoksi ja viihtyvät työssään hyvin.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Hei

Nimimerkki Kukkahattutäti kirjoittaa asiaa. Kaikkia hänen mainitsemiaan ominaisuuksia tarvitaan..

Tulkun alkuperäiseen kysymykseen; Valintaprosessi on tiettävästi kolmivaiheinen. Ensiksi hakemuksen lähettäminen. Mikään ilmoittautuminen kurssille ( 5 sanalla.. ) ei riitä, vaan hyvä hakemus perusteluineen auttaa tässä vaiheessa. Sitten henkilökohtainen haastattelu. Vielä viimeisenä koeajo ( henkilöautolla ) Helsingin liikenteen vilinässä. Tämän karsinnan jälkeen/aikana terveystarkastus.

Edellä kuvatuista vaatimuksista kun pääset läpi niin paikka kurssilla on huomattavan lähellä..

Palataan kuitenkin tuohon kurssille pääsyyn:




> Jos ratikkakuskeista on pulaa, ei hakijamääräkään voi mikään mahdoton olla


Juuri tähän sisältyy epäsuhta. HYVISTÄ hakijoista on pulaa, yleensä hakijoita on paljon. Esim 200 hakenutta ja 12 otettua.

Raitiovaunun kuljettajaksi pääseminen on iso elämän muutos: Työhöntuloajat, aikataulut, vuorotyö järjestelyineen ym. poikkeavat 8 - 4 työläisen vastaavista. Oikeastaan voisi sanoa että elämäsi muuttuu perusteellisesti hypätessäsi raitiovaunun ohjaamoon. Vielä kurssilla sitä ei huomaa, mutta tulevat vuodet muuttavat ihmistä pysyvästi.

Nimimerkki Kukkahattutäti kuvaa aihetta osuvasti "Olen aina sanonut, että raitiovaununkuljettaja on ihan oma rotunsa" Niinpä.. Monen vuoden ajaminen, hyvine ja huonoine puolineen tekee tehtävänsä. Suuri osa kuljettajista pitää ihan oikeasti työstään. Muutamat huomaavat olevansa väärällä alalla  :Sad:  Hakeutuvat sitten muualle.

Tässä kirjoituksessa en halua korostaa työn huonoja puolia vaan että se työ on voittopuoleisesti mukavaa. Turvattu ja varma työpaikka. Hauskoja työkavereita, hyvä porukkahenki. Kohtuullinen palkka ja luontaisetuja ( jos haluaa osallistua harrastuskerhoihin jne. ). Kaiken kaikkiaan saldo on positiivinen. Tervetuloa kaikki hyvät hakijat!

-Ratikkakuski

----------


## Albert

Alaikäraja on siis 21 v. Ja erään ystäväni kokemuksen mukaan yläikäraja on n. 50 v. Huomatkaa nuoret, että aktiivista työssäoloaikaa on vielä silloin jäljellä yli 10 vuotta.
Ystäväni (silloin noin 51 v.) siis aikoi pyrkiä kurssille. Hän kuitenkin soitti ensin ja mainitsi mm. ikänsä. 
Vastaus oli ettei kannata hakeakaan. Heidän kokemuksensa mukaan* noin vanha* ei enää opi uusia asioita.
Tämä alle viisi vuotta sitten.

----------


## kemkim

> Raitiovaunun kuljettajaksi pääseminen on iso elämän muutos: Työhöntuloajat, aikataulut, vuorotyö järjestelyineen ym. poikkeavat 8 - 4 työläisen vastaavista. Oikeastaan voisi sanoa että elämäsi muuttuu perusteellisesti hypätessäsi raitiovaunun ohjaamoon. Vielä kurssilla sitä ei huomaa, mutta tulevat vuodet muuttavat ihmistä pysyvästi.


Kiinnostaisi tietää, että miten ne vuodet muuttavat ihmistä?

----------


## risukasa

Tällaista ihmistä, joka ei ole tottunut 8-16 päiviin, ei ehkä muuta niin paljoa. Oikeastaan työn paras puoli on mielestäni juurikin se, että tuota 8-16 aikaa pääsee käyttämään harrastamiseen. Ei haittaa "eksoottiset" työvuorot, niitä on tehty jo nuoresta iästä alkaen niin pitkälti kun on laki sallinut. Sen kyllä ymmärtää, että liikenteessä vietetyt tunnit vaikuttavat. Jo yksikin aamuruuhka ratin takana muuttaa ihmistä aika paljon  :Very Happy:  Ja siihen päälle vastuu matkustajista, aikataulusta ja kalliista kulkupelistä. Ehdottomasti kehittävä kokemus.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> Kiinnostaisi tietää, että miten ne vuodet muuttavat ihmistä?


Vastaan tuohon oman lähes 30-vuotisen kokemuksen pohjalta. "Normaalia" työtä tekeviä ystäviä tapaa harvemmin, samoin sukulaisia (onneksi!). Aikansa purnaa kyllä vastaan, kun on viikonloput töissä ja muut viihteellä, mutta iän myötä sillä on entistä  vähemmän painoarvoa. Toisella alalla oleva puoliso ei aina ymmärrä hankalia työaikoja eikä sitä, että uni kutsuu lauantai-iltanakin jo klo 20 maissa. Yksinhuoltajalla on hankaluuksia sovittaa lastenhoitoa ja työntekoa yhteen ilman apua.

Aika paljon kuljettajat tapaavat vapaa-ajallaankin työkavereita; käydään risteilyillä, kuntosalilla, lenkillä, Kanarialla jne. Monia pariskuntia on kuljettajista tullut vuosien mittaan, mutta tämä on ihan normaalia näin isossa työpaikassa. 

Työkavereiden välillä on hyvä henki, ja aina neuvotaan ja autetaan uutta tulokasta. Jos joku hiljaisempi haluaa olla omissa oloissan, niin väkisin ei seuraan tupata. Ollaan mukana ilossa ja surussa. Tämä ei ole sitten liioittelua.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Kemikin kysymykseen.. 

Olen samaa mieltä nimimerkki Kukkahattutädin kanssa.

----------


## Compact

> ...kokemuksen mukaan yläikäraja on n. 50 v. Ystäväni (silloin noin 51 v.) siis aikoi pyrkiä kurssille. Hän kuitenkin soitti ensin ja mainitsi mm. ikänsä. Vastaus oli ettei kannata hakeakaan. Heidän kokemuksensa mukaan* noin vanha* ei enää opi uusia asioita.


Tämä on äärimmäisen valitettavaa ja jyrkästi tuomittavaa suhtautumista työnantajan taholta.

Ja vielä paheksuttavammaksi sen tekee se, että työnantaja on kunnallinen laitos. Luultavasti on vielä niin, että työhönottohaastattelija on itse "yli-ikäinen" 50:n vuoden paalun ohittanut, mene tiedä. Ja on tuollaiseen toimeen päässyt juuri siitä syystä, että löytyy "kokemusta" ynnä muuta vastaavaa... 

Oppia ikä kaikki! Presidentiksi pääsee aikaisintaan tuossa iässä, mutta ei enää ajamaan raitiovaunua...

Ikärasismia pahimmillaan!

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> Luultavasti on vielä niin, että työhönottohaastattelija on itse "yli-ikäinen" 50:n vuoden paalun ohittanut, mene tiedä.


Toinen on nippanappa sen ylittänyt, mutta toinen on reilusti nuorempi. Kaiken lisäksi molemmat ovat vielä naisia  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen on nippanappa sen ylittänyt, mutta toinen on reilusti nuorempi. Kaiken lisäksi molemmat ovat vielä naisia


Taitavat olla mukavia naisia molemmat, luulen tavanneeni ja olleeni koeopissakin eräänä isällisenä päivänä. Auttaisiko asiaa, jos puhelimella soittamisen sijasta tulisi henkilökohtaisesti vakuuttamaan nuorekkuudestaan ja sopivuudestaan ratikkakuljettajakurssille? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Auttaisiko asiaa, jos puhelimella soittamisen sijasta tulisi henkilökohtaisesti vakuuttamaan nuorekkuudestaan ja sopivuudestaan ratikkakuljettajakurssille?


Mitä, aikooko Antero lähteä tienaamaan opiskelurahoja spårakuskina?  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä, aikooko Antero lähteä tienaamaan opiskelurahoja spårakuskina?


Siellä on paljon muitakin tekniikan opiskelijoita. Ja eikös käytännön työharjoittelu ole aina eduksi. :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Ja eikös käytännön työharjoittelu ole aina eduksi.


Tottahan toki. Minusta olisi itse asiassa piristävää nähdä sinut vaikkapa Variota ohjastamassa. Itsekin ajattelin hakea BCD-korttia, jotta pääsisin TKL:lle tai Tampereen seutuliikennöitsijöille töihin.

----------


## Compact

> Auttaisiko asiaa, jos puhelimella soittamisen sijasta tulisi henkilökohtaisesti vakuuttamaan nuorekkuudestaan ja sopivuudestaan ratikkakuljettajakurssille?


Nykyaikana vaan ei yleensä mennä paikanpäälle tyrkyttämään itseä. Hyvähän se tapa olisi, mutta ei taitaisi työhönottopiste suosia itsekään moista!

Nykyään lähetetään hakemuksia sähköpostitse ja puhelimetkin on keksitty...

----------


## Albert

> Auttaisiko asiaa, jos puhelimella soittamisen sijasta tulisi henkilökohtaisesti vakuuttamaan nuorekkuudestaan ja sopivuudestaan ratikkakuljettajakurssille?


IKääntyneiden *tavallisten*, työttömäksi jääneiden ihmisten itsensä työllistäminen ei nykypäivänä ole niin yksinkertaista. 
Vuosikymmenet oltu ehkä samassa työpaikassa ja yhtäkkiä ollaan tyhjän päällä.
On jonkin ammatin taitaja, mutta sellaisia tyopaikkoja ei kertakaikkiaan ole.
Mieti siinä sitten, että meneekö työvoimatoimiston tarjoamalle katiskankokoamiskurssille vai hakeako jotain työpaikkaa ilmoituksen perusteella. Tällainen henkilö varmasti käyttää hyväkseen ilmoituksessa mainittua "lisätietoja antaa" -puhelinnumeroa. Tieto kirjallisen haun tuloksesta kestää aina aikansa. Kun sitä jää odottamaan jotain muuta voi mennä sivu suun. Jos vielä jäkeenpäin sattuisi selviämään, että haku oli aivan turha, niin...
Ja nyt ennekuin ketju muuttuu tyypilliseen tapaan provoksi, inttämiseksi tai politikoinniksi, lopetan tämän asian käsittelyn tähän.
----------------------
Tuntematon jäsen.

----------


## tkp

> Nykyaikana vaan ei yleensä mennä paikanpäälle tyrkyttämään itseä. Hyvähän se tapa olisi, mutta ei taitaisi työhönottopiste suosia itsekään moista!
> 
> Nykyään lähetetään hakemuksia sähköpostitse ja puhelimetkin on keksitty...


Toisaalta voisi kuvitella että työnantaja arvostaisi enemmän sellaista työnhakijaa, joka itsekin näkee vaivaa työn saamisen puolesta. Siis enemmänkin kuin pelkästään laittaa netin tai postin kautta hakemuksen, ja tosiaan käy näyttämässä naamaansa työnantajalle. Jää ainakin paremmin mieleen kuin hakemus A4-pinossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toisaalta voisi kuvitella että työnantaja arvostaisi enemmän sellaista työnhakijaa, joka itsekin näkee vaivaa työn saamisen puolesta. Siis enemmänkin kuin pelkästään laittaa netin tai postin kautta hakemuksen, ja tosiaan käy näyttämässä naamaansa työnantajalle. Jää ainakin paremmin mieleen kuin hakemus A4-pinossa.


Minä aikanani hommasin itselleni työharjoittelupaikkoja useampiakin juuri ja oikeastaan vain tuolla tavoin ja hyvin tärppäsi. Kaikenlainen aktiivisuus yleensä palkitaan - muodossa tai toisessa - ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Eikä vain harjoittelupaikkoja, vaan ihan vakkarihommiakin. Itse asiassa tämä nykyinenkin työ...  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Pääsyvaatimuksena B-ajokortti, 21 vuoden ikäraja.


Olen kuullut, että VR:llä on veturinkuljettaj(i)a, jo(i)lla ei ole B-ajokorttia. Ikärajakin on 18 vuotta. 

No onhan rautatien ja kadun liikenneympäristö ihan erilainen.

----------


## 339-DF

Mahtaakohan raitiovaununkuljettajien TES löytyä netistä jotain kautta?

----------


## Albert

> Mahtaakohan raitiovaununkuljettajien TES löytyä netistä jotain kautta?


Eiköhän se ole tämä KVTES

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Ja erään ystäväni kokemuksen mukaan yläikäraja on n. 50 v. .. Tämä alle viisi vuotta sitten.


Nyttemmin peruskurssilta on valmistunut myös yli 55 vuotias kuljettaja. Vaikuttaa siltä että hakijan henkilökohtainen sopivuus ratkaisee, ei fyysinen ikä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyttemmin peruskurssilta on valmistunut myös yli 55 vuotias kuljettaja. Vaikuttaa siltä että hakijan henkilökohtainen sopivuus ratkaisee, ei fyysinen ikä.


Hei, oisko mulla saumaa? Sopisi hyvin väitöskirjan tekijälle!  :Smile:  En ole vielä 55 v.

Antero

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Itsekin ajattelin hakea BCD-korttia, jotta pääsisin TKL:lle tai Tampereen seutuliikennöitsijöille töihin.


Siitä vaan autokouluun ajamaan BC ja sitten linja-autonkuljettajakurssille suorittamaan D:tä...

Itse ajoin D-kortin tuossa viime tiistaina viikolla. En kylläkään ole(ainakaan vielä) ajamassa muita kuin harrastelinja-autoja.  :Smile:

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Hei, oisko mulla saumaa? Sopisi hyvin väitöskirjan tekijälle!  En ole vielä 55 v.


Juu tänne vaan  :Surprised:   :Wink:   :Smile: 

Vakavammin; kokemuksesi ja asiantuntemuksesi on varmaan paremmassa käytössä jossain muussa tehtävässä kuin kuljettajana...

----------


## Albert

> Nyttemmin peruskurssilta on valmistunut myös yli 55 vuotias kuljettaja. Vaikuttaa siltä että hakijan henkilökohtainen sopivuus ratkaisee, ei fyysinen ikä.


Niin, mutta kun esimerkkitapauksessani puhelinkeskustelu "päättyi" ikään. Ei edes päästy henkilökohtaisiin ominaisuuksiin! Heidän (mahdollisesti silloisen) käsityksen mukaan yli 50-vuotias ei opi tarpeeksi hyvin uusia asioita. Se tuli puhelinkeskustelussa selväksi!
Tuolla aiemmin oli mahdollisesti nuorempien henkilöiden käsityksiä, että ei kun karmit kaulassa paikalle tekemään itseään tykö. Liekö tuo nyt aina niin suotavaa ja edes mahdollistakaan. Hakuilmoituksissa on yleensä "lisätietoja antaa" puhelinnumero. Siitä kai on hyvä aloittaa.

----------


## Ventti

Millainen tää ratikkakuskin valintaprosessi kaikenkaikkiaan on? jossain vanhassa ketjussa joku ratikkakuski kerto et olis joku ajotesti, onks tätä vielä ja miten se tehdään? miten hyvä helsinki tuntemus pitää olla?

----------


## ratikkakuski

Koitanpa kuvailla tätä lyhyesti, ja hieman ylimalkaisesti, kun nimimerkki Ventti on kiinostunut aiheesta. 

Tietojeni mukaan (jotka eivät ole täydelliset..) raitiovaunun kuljettajaksi haetaan perinteistä paperihakua käyttämällä. Google antaa vastauksen missä minne  ja milloin hakemukset toimitetaan. Osa hakijoista kutsutaan videohaastatteluun. Useamman prosessin jälkeen osa hakijoista muuttuu hyväksytyiksi kurssilaisiksi.

Toiseen kysymykseesi. Helsinki tuntemus on plussaa, täyttä plussaa. Tätytyyhän kuljettajan tietää mihin ajamansa linja on menossa, niin ja osata neuvoa matkustajia. Kaupunkituntemuksesta on siis etua, se ei kuitenkaan ole ihan välttämätöntä. Raitiolinjojen ja kaupungin opiskelu kurssin yhteydessä tuottaa lisää  opiskelun tarvetta.

Hauskana yksityiskohtana tämän kirjoittaja haki aikanaan Rv kurssille _yhden_viikon_ Helsinkikokemuksella. Linjojen ja maamerkkien opiskelussa on melkoinen työ, uskallan sanoa.

----------

